# Roof lights\vents



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi

I need to change one of the outside double skin roof lights and its telescopic handles on my Hymer. The frame inside and out does not need replacement. I have the parts namely the dome and handles. The handle arms seem to clip onto white plastic lugs protruding out of the base/frame. They are clipped on tightly. Does anyone know if there is an easy way to unclip the handle arms from the lugs or is it a matter of and good of old fashion gentle force?

Any help/advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks

Bid


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Can you post a picture so that we can see what type of vent it is please.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

*Roof light/vent*

Hi

I have done my best and hope the two pictures help. The first picture is just of the roof light type. The second picture is of the arm fixing to the plastic lug on the frame.

Thanks.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



They are held in place by a screw which may be a No 1 Crosshead or Toryx.

Remove screws(the holes may be covered with a cap) and the handles will pull off very easily(dont force them) Replacement is just a reversal of this. 30min Job.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

*Roof light/vent*

Hi

There are no screws at all the lugs are part of the frame. No pull off caps at all. Any other ideas/

Thanks


----------

